# Genie mini failed, replacement options?



## vegasf6 (Jan 27, 2017)

I have an HR44 and 3 c41-500 clients. One of the clients the blue light on the front will not light up and of course I get no picture or anything from that receiver. The green light in the back does light up. Red reset button does nothing.
I am 22 months into my contract and am not looking to extend it.
How can I replace this receiver? 
If there is no way to replace it without extending contract, can I call customer service and at least drop the 7 dollar monthly charge for that client?
And finally, if I decide to cut the cord so to speak in the future and go internet only programming I will be required to return my receivers correct? Am I more likely to incur a fee for this receiver if I call customer service about it now? I hesitate to even tell them it's not working.

Frankly this whole leased equipment thing that I am liable for but must return is confusing to me. Trying to compare it in my head to a car lease, I suppose it's pretty much the same thing.
Thanks!


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

First thing to do is swap it with one of your other C41's to see if it's the power adapter.
If you no loger need TV at that outlet, and don't have an older client hanging around, you can call and cancel that outlet. You have to retain service, but the number of outlets you have doesn't matter. If you act a bit glum while talking to the CSR, maybe you can get a replacement sent out to you gratis.
The answer is 'No' unless you ask.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DIRECTV will replace the client at no cost to you except for shipping if you don't carry the protection plan on your account. There is no contract extension either to replace a defective box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vegasf6 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. MrWindows, I just tried swapping receivers and unfortunately the same box isn't working. 
The bad box the green light comes on in the rear I believe the external power supply is functioning properly. But the receiver itself is cold while the working ones are warm. So I would think it's an internal power supply or perhaps radio equipment issue.

Peds48 that would be great, can you elaborate? My concern is if they will replace it free, why do they offer the protection program? And when I look at boxes for sale from weak knees or solid signal or amazon for that matter, those dealers all mention 2 year contract extensions.
Sorry if it sounds as though I am arguing, I don't mean to I am just asking for clarification!


----------



## vegasf6 (Jan 27, 2017)

Also, how do I pair the remote from the the broken box to the working box? I guess I could google it lol.

Mute and enter. done. nvm.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

When you get the box from places like Solid Signal that is considered an additional box and does give a contract extension. When you call DirecTV to replace a failed box there is no charge other than shipping and no contract extension. All the protection plan gets you in this case is no shipping charge


----------



## vegasf6 (Jan 27, 2017)

That is great news, thank you for the help everyone.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

vegasf6 said:


> My concern is if they will replace it free, why do they offer the protection program?


Because they can get the occasional person to sign up for it and make a few extra dollars towards their profit.

Back before all receivers were purchased and not leased it might make sense since if the receiver died they would replace it for free. Now with leased receivers DIRECTV owns them so they will replace it for free, just pay a small shipping charge. Where it might come in handy having it is for an issue with your dish which isn't leased, a re-aim/replace would be a charge but usually that one time would be less then always paying a monthly protection plan charge.


----------



## vegasf6 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you, after a lengthy BS troubleshooting process, they are sending me a replacement. I can understand why they have to do it I guess, but it was a bit frustrating after my having tried myself 
And no, I don't want to supply a cell phone #, nor do I want to talk about my AT&T account with you lady!


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Actually there is one very good case for the protection plan. If you have OWNED receivers then the replacement is still considered owned. While they will replace an owned receiver for just shipping charge without the PP, the replacement is now considered leased


----------

